

Google Zeitgeist 2013 - Xelom
http://www.google.com/trends/topcharts?zg=full&hl=tr&utm_source=google&utm_medium=hpp&utm_campaign=nye

======
pedalpete
English version
[http://www.google.com/trends/topcharts?zg=full&hl=en&utm_sou...](http://www.google.com/trends/topcharts?zg=full&hl=en&utm_source=google&utm_medium=hpp&utm_campaign=nye)

